# First Time Buyer - Help



## bls8195 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am trying to find the right gun for me, just for personal protection is all. 

I am looking for something along the lines of a 9MM or a Sig, what advise do you guys have?

I want something that is not going to cost a fortune but actually works and works well, something I can also play with at the range.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

You need to go to a store and "feel" the guns in your budget. I like the XDs, but you need to get one that feels good to you. Then look for a place you can rent them and shoot them. Good Luck.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

No one here can tell you what is going to feel right in your hand.

If you think you want an affordable 9mm Sig, give the P6 a try. That is the German police version of the Sig Sauer 225. They used to go for $350, and then a large number were imported driving the price down to $300. I believe the price has come back up since then, but I haven't followed it.

If you are looking for a defense gun, before you buy anything, take safety courses and shooting lessons, if you haven't already.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

bls8195 said:


> I am looking for something along the lines of a 9MM or a Sig, what advise do you guys have?
> 
> I want something that is not going to cost a fortune but actually works and works well, something I can also play with at the range.


My advice would be to go to a range and rent as many 9mm's as you can find, and not only Sigs either.

Once you know what type of action you want, what type of frame material you want, and what size of handgun you want, then come back here and we can narrow the possibilities from several hundred down to a more manageable group.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought he ment 9mm or 357 sig, I would stay with the 9 good all round rd and cheaper to target shoot with.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> I thought he ment 9mm or 357 sig, I would stay with the 9 good all round rd and cheaper to target shoot with.


+1. 9mm is a lot less expensive and you will shoot more with it. As mentioned above, go to a couple of LGS and handle as many as you can. Then if available rent and shoot them.

Good luck


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I love my S&W M&P 9c. It's more accurate than I am right now! Only had 2 misfires in the first 200 rounds. I've fired 500 thru it now, and no other problems. I just wish it came with the finger extension on both magazines.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If the O.P. was talking about a 357 Sig I would not think that would be the best round to cut your teeth on. Cost aside it's just a lot more to hold onto than a 9mm or even a 40. ammo cost I don't think is a good deal breaker. Some people shoot some rounds better than others. and that better than other round isn't always a 9mm.

You'll want to get your hands on as many as you can. See what feels best to you. Then look at a round you wish to start out with. 9mm is a good all around round. It works well for protection and is not so expensive when "playing at the range." :smt1099


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Really no substitute for being hands on and getting a feel for different pistols. Maybe find a range near you that rents handguns and try a few out.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 for get to a range and try as many different guns as you can.
+2 make sure to take the _Basic Pistol_ course and then consider following up with _Protecting Yourself Outside The Home_.

As for suggestions, here's my .02:
- Glock 19
- Ruger SR9 (sweet trigger post-recall)
- Smith & Wesson M&P9
- Beretta 92FS/M9


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Without knowing your budget limit, it's somewhat hard to say. No doubt a Sig, however, will deplete the wallet faster than many other fine choices.

Assuming you don't already have a handgun (or have had very limited exposure to one), I'd say a compact 9mm is the way to go. Subcompacts will feel very awkward in unpracticed hands and full size pistols are quite a challenge to keep concealed (at least for me).

The Glock 19 and the CZ P-01 come to mind. To me, both of these are sized "just right."


----------

